# Cicero has a friend !!!!!



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ohhh, how cute. My name is Bronx and I'm precious and sweet....right?
View attachment 28809


"Hey big guy, look me in the eye when I'm barking to you!!"
View attachment 28810


"Mom, WHAT is he doing to me??"
View attachment 28811


"Listen to me. I am the boss!! Do you understand?"
View attachment 28812


"No, this white pig did not attack me ~ it was the BOSS!! Does this mean you are not the boss any longer?"


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Dale..those pics are hilarious! I love the 3rd & 4th one...the look on Cicero's face. Ha! 

Now is this a permanent friend???? Is Bronx moving in with you?????


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh how precious, is that a new visiting friend or a new brother?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Very cute! So, is this a temporary visitor or a permanent addition to Cicero's life? :ear:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Very cute! So, is this a temporary visitor or a permanent addition to Cicero's life? :ear:


:ear:
PS- I love the "Hey big guy, look me in the eye when I'm barking to you!!" shot!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh these photos are priceless! Cicero is very tolerant, or maybe the word is surprised? I bet he takes back the house soon!!!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

OH MY Gosh, is he for keeps?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

LOL...those are so cute! And I want to know too...is this a permanent, live-in friend?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh No, now I really want another puppy.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Bronx is only a 'friend' for a while  His mom wanted me to keep him for a week and work on training. I wanted to keep him to see how Cicero likes having a playmate! It is wild today in this house but they have just claimed their beds for a nap. Cicero is making sure he goes out a lot to potty so that is going great. We are going to start on leash training as soon as he wakes since he has never had one on yet. He is sooo funny and it is going to be hard to let him go home!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a nice "trial run" for you and Cicero to see how it goes before committing to a playmate permanently. How old is Bronx?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Leslie said:


> What a nice "trial run" for you and Cicero to see how it goes before committing to a playmate permanently. How old is Bronx?


This is exactly what I was gonna say! :laugh:

Have fun Dale!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I want a trial run puppy and send it back. Bronx is really cute.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Ohhh my what a sweetie (you too Cicero!!) Looks like they had fun, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

You caputured some great shots and captions of Cicero's new friend.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cutie! Can you fail "fostering?" Who would give up that cutie for a week!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Cicero and Bronx are so cute together. Can I leave Marble with you for a week so you can train him?What a great way to see how Cicero reacts to having a second dog around


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh how fun! Looks like Cicero has his paws full!!! How fantastic for everyone! Love those photos and the captions are just perfect!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Dale...Bronx is adorable. poor Cicero doesn't know what hit him. Is Bronx a Neezer?


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> I want a trial run puppy and send it back. Bronx is really cute.


Oh me too Sandi :biggrin1:


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

OH SO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll take a trial run puppy too! I just want mine potty-trained! Bronx is adorable and I love Cicero's reactions.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Dale, what fun for you and Cicero! Plus, that lucky owner, cause we all know you are the best trainer!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Dale, you must have had a blast taking those photos! Cicero and his friend are adorable. I just love it! Love it!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Everyone, I think this is the way to go to get a puppy fix. I just hope Cicero doesn't miss him to much when he goes home. They have had fun today and I can't help but laugh watching them tumble around. His owner has an x-pen set up and she is doing a good job with him. She wanted me to work on his leash training and basic commands. He hasn't had an accident all day and going out with Cicero. He will touch the bells, but hasn't rung them yet. He is in and out of his crate getting that Cheerio and likes his crate. He is 11 weeks old and very sweet. Having a doggie day care a couple of days a week might be a good things for us!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy said:


> oh Dale...Bronx is adorable. poor Cicero doesn't know what hit him. Is Bronx a Neezer?


Missy, Cicero has finally taken control and teaching this little guy how to act. He will take toys to Bronx and drop in front of him and he has picked a favorite. Yes, he is a neezer and so cute hopping around. I think we may miss him!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Cicero is soo pretty and such a sweetie to Bronx. It must be hysterical watching them together.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I know Cicero is the sweetest little guy ever and sharing with Bronx, that is wonderful. I think you friend is lucky to have you and Cicero to train Bronx..., but it might make you want another one!! Cicero will let you know if he wants a playmate for sure!


----------

